# Food supplies-info sought.



## saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello,
i'm not a resident, just passing slowly through bound for other places. I need to re-supply with English canned foods somewhere on the Spanish Mediterranean Coast, between Sotogrande and approximately Alicante. Does anyone have knowledge of a suitable place, Torreveija perhaps?

Preferably not a little shop with 3 cans of beans on a shelf, but somewhere I can buy enough to keep an Englishman alive for 3-4 months..


----------

